# The First Moscow Watch Factory



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I found this site today. Seems to have everything you need to know about the history of these movements. If you click on a year over on the right hand side look across the top of the page, when it opens, and there is so much more to open. Some amazing watches and I recognize some of your watches on here. No watches for sale so I hope it is OK to post the link.

I thought it was worth sharing. Enjoy.

http://polmax3133.com/index.html


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

nice site scott, some good info and bloody expensive watches :thumbup:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Great site. I see he's now got a decent web address too.

I got 4 3133s right now, An Okeah, Buran, Sturmanskie and a Vostok. Still looking for a Denissov Barracuda and a Poljot Nuclear... some hope.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Jamie, tell me your Vostok is not the black tank model..


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> Jamie, tell me your Vostok is not the black tank model..


Ok. It's not the black tank model.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I am on the laptop so the quote button is no good. Come on Jamie we need a picture.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

It's the blue submarine one.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Wow. I might take Chris's advice and start saving my lunch money. Everyone should have at least one 3133. :yes:


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

I used to own one with a display back, but it had to go to fund an incoming.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

both very nice :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

The movement is so special it suits a display back.


----------



## Time Bomb (Dec 28, 2013)

trackrat said:


> I used to own one with a display back, but it had to go to fund an incoming.
> 
> [IMG alt="PoljotPresidentSale105.jp...trackrat/Old/PoljotPresidentSale105.jpg[/IMG]


That's one of the most beautiful timepieces I've seen.


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

luckywatch said:


> Jamie, tell me your Vostok is not the black tank model..


One like this one on the right?



Komandirski_Panzer_Chrono_01small by wotsch2, on Flickr



-wotsch


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Time Bomb said:


> That's one of the most beautiful timepieces I've seen.


 +1. That mother of pearl dial is simply stunning.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

wotsch said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > Jamie, tell me your Vostok is not the black tank model..
> ...


If you sold me the one on the right you would still have the lovely one on the left!







In all seriousness I got to get saving. Not sure what model as I am spoilt for choice but I got to get a 3133 this year.

I think there is a 3rd model in that range. Black tank, blue submarine, aircraft?


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

luckywatch said:


> I think there is a 3rd model in that range. Black tank, blue submarine, aircraft?


Have a look at this article here: http://forums.watchu...phs-584130.html

- it has pictures and descriptions of all the different models.

There's more information here too:

http://forums.watchu...3-a-592212.html

Happy hunting!

-wotsch


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

wotsch said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > I think there is a 3rd model in that range. Black tank, blue submarine, aircraft?
> ...


 Dare I look???


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

luckywatch said:


> Dare I look???


Of course. It's what got me started looking for one...

-wotsch


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

wotsch said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > Dare I look???
> ...


 :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

well at least i know what the hunt will be for for a while :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

